# Canadian-friendly shipping of pipe tobacco?



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of any U.S. sites (or elsewhere) are that are "Canadian friendly" with their shipping? Meaning, that they mark the item on the customs declaration as "gift". ?

AtlanticCigar is very good for doing this with cigars. And even labels the items as "hand made art" (which isn't a completely lie!) for cigars. Meaning my $100 cigar order costs me $100. Not $281 after customs.

Are there any places like this for pipe tobacco ?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Seems like you already found the existing discussion of eTailers that will ship to Canada.

The 3 mentioned are already 3 of the largest online tobacco shops in the USA.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...online-mail-order-pipe-tobacco-ontario-2.html


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

z0diac said:


> Does anyone know of any U.S. sites (or elsewhere) are that are "Canadian friendly" with their shipping? Meaning, that they mark the item on the customs declaration as "gift". ?
> 
> AtlanticCigar is very good for doing this with cigars. And even labels the items as "hand made art" (which isn't a completely lie!) for cigars. Meaning my $100 cigar order costs me $100. Not $281 after customs.
> 
> Are there any places like this for pipe tobacco ?


No offense, but lying on customs declarations in order to be "Canadian friendly" is being "American stupid." I'm both Canadian and a pipe smoker and I wouldn't do business with a company that willfully breaks the law just to save me a couple of bucks. And why would you want a company to risk its business license by committing fraud? The costs related to taxes and duties are a pittance compared to the price paid by the conscience.


----------



## petotoronto (Apr 17, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Does anyone know of any U.S. sites (or elsewhere) are that are "Canadian friendly" with their shipping? Meaning, that they mark the item on the customs declaration as "gift". ?
> 
> AtlanticCigar is very good for doing this with cigars. And even labels the items as "hand made art" (which isn't a completely lie!) for cigars. Meaning my $100 cigar order costs me $100. Not $281 after customs.
> 
> Are there any places like this for pipe tobacco ?


_Hi Jake,/><O></O>_
_Go to



www *boswellpipes* com

Click to expand...

_


> :first:they have an excellent pipe tobacco for a good prices.


<O></O>



> I both a tobacco from them and they offered to ship it to me as a gift.


<O></O>


> They have very high reviews on a pipes and tobacco products. Check it on





> www *tobaccoreviews* com


<O</O


> Fantastic services!





> You will be very happy with them.





> Cheers Peter


<O</O


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

beaupipe said:


> No offense, but lying on customs declarations in order to be "Canadian friendly" is being "American stupid." I'm both Canadian and a pipe smoker and I wouldn't do business with a company that willfully breaks the law just to save me a couple of bucks. And why would you want a company to risk its business license by committing fraud? The costs related to taxes and duties are a pittance compared to the price paid by the conscience.


Thanks for reply with nothing by negative comments. I was asking for help.

To answer your negativity - I don't believe the US store is breaking ANY laws - it's CANADIAN customs that reads what they write on the declaration. And as far as I know, rules on the Canadian side don't translate into law on the American side. I doubt a the US is going to fine their own companies for 'bending the truth' to us Canadians.

And as for the cost difference being trivial - I'm not a wealthy individual, as you obviously are. Buying State-side means the difference between a $100 order and a $281 order. Unlike you, I can't afford $10 cigars to smoke daily when I can get them on sale from the US for $3/stick. I'm very happy that you are well-off enough to afford Canadian prices and/or afford the outrageous duty applied to importing tobacco products. I can't.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

petotoronto said:


> _Hi Jake,/><o></o>_
> _Go to
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Dying to try this 1792 flake. A small tin is about $25-30 here in Ontario. Well beyond my reach at the moment. 'Noticed it selling on US sites for $8-9.

I only recently got into pipe smoking, and was steered towards an aromatic tobacco by my b&m shop. Had a LOT of bite and was very weak - almost put me off pipes altogether. Then I saw a Youtube review of 1792 by *rehfeldttw *and did some research on it, and repeatedly read about it having low/no tongue bite, and being very strong. Sounds just what I've been looking for.



CWL said:


> Seems like you already found the existing discussion of eTailers that will ship to Canada.
> 
> The 3 mentioned are already 3 of the largest online tobacco shops in the USA.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...online-mail-order-pipe-tobacco-ontario-2.html


Thanks! Actually I missed the post in that thread about the part that said no mention of it being tobacco. Just saw it after re-reading. Thanks again.


----------



## petotoronto (Apr 17, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Thank you!! Dying to try this 1792 flake. A small tin is about $25-30 here in Ontario. Well beyond my reach at the moment. 'Noticed it selling on US sites for $8-9.
> 
> I only recently got into pipe smoking, and was steered towards an aromatic tobacco by my b&m shop. Had a LOT of bite and was very weak - almost put me off pipes altogether. Then I saw a Youtube review of 1792 by and did some research on it, and repeatedly read about it having low/no tongue bite, and being very strong. Sounds just what I've been looking for.
> 
> Thanks! Actually I missed the post in that thread about the part that said no mention of it being tobacco. Just saw it after re-reading. Thanks again.


Hi Jack
Boswell has no tounge bite at all and I had a chance to try 6 of them.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I am rather shocked at at least one of the posts I've read on this thread and disturbed by the underlying tone. If it were a couple of newbs in the cigar area, that would be understandable, but I think most of us have come to expect more from you pipers.

Please keep it civil and aligned with Puff's community values. Personal attacks and insults will not be tolerated.

Also, I encourage you to read Habanolover's admonishment in the cigar area, regarding sales to Can. You see, when you "out" a source on an open forum and discuss their practices in detail, you place both the vendor and your fellow BOTL at risk. The vendor may get hassled and stop servicing Canadian customers altogether. Lose/lose.

Cheers,
Don


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am rather shocked at at least one of the posts I've read on this thread and disturbed by the underlying tone. If it were a couple of newbs in the cigar area, that would be understandable, but I think most of us have come to expect more from you pipers.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't know about the new rule. The whole 'shipping friendly' notion (to me) was started when I read this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/283464-companies-deliver-canada-ii.html But the first post in that thread didn't exist when I read it. I DID of course, every thread has a post #1, but it didn't say what it currently says.

Unfortunately this forum does not let someone edit their posts, so I cannot remove the store/site name that I mentioned.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jake,

You're fine. The old Can thread was closed for that reason and the one you're looking at is the new one Donnie started. It's hard to compel the piper squadron to read all the stuff in the cigar area. Really, one of us should have caught this thread and covered the issue sooner.

Hopefully the rationale makes sense to everyone. We just don't want to see good Great White Northern BOTL lose a valuable resource(s). There's really no issue with discussing practices and possibilities, but I agree with Donnie, that's it's better for all interested parties to keep the specific company names to PM.

Don


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Jake,
> 
> You're fine. The old Can thread was closed for that reason and the one you're looking at is the new one Donnie started. It's hard to compel the piper squadron to read all the stuff in the cigar area. Really, one of us should have caught this thread and covered the issue sooner.
> 
> ...


.. and my sincere apologies. I'm sure Canada customs has other things to do than monitor cigar sites for Canadians trying to save a few bucks but that's not the point. It's easy to talk about such issues in PMs. 'Just means we might have to ask the same questions each time someone is looking for one of these sites, but it's a minor price to pay to keep these places "shipping friendly".

'Wish we had the access privileges to edit our own posts so we could erase our mistakes 

Back on topic - if anyone knows of an online retailer that has 1792 *IN STOCK* please reply. 'Shipping friendly' or not, I'll pay the duty and see if it works out more than just buying it inside the country. I know Cuban Cigars,Cigars,pipe tobacco,cigar cutters,shaving supplies,humidors,buy the perfect gift for your father or grandfather, Kitchener-Waterloo Ontario (located in Kitchener, ON) carries it, but it's about $30 a tin with tax.  And every site I've seen so far that carries it, is out of stock (often out of stock with ALL Sam Gawith tobacco)


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Jake,
> 
> ....The old Can thread was closed for that reason and the one you're looking at is the new one Donnie started. It's hard to compel the piper squadron to read all the stuff in the cigar area. Really, one of us should have caught this thread and covered the issue sooner.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Posts like these which lay out "exactly" what a vendor do to help you circumvent the law is, IMO, stupid. Think about it, whether cigars or pipes, there's a reason why some vendors will not ship to Canada. A little common sense and the use of PMs will get you all the answers you're looking for.

Don't tell me Canadian Customs have better things to do. Looking for stuff like this is part of their job description. And last I check they do have computers, internet access and google.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Baldyisme said:


> Exactly. Posts like these which lay out "exactly" what a vendor do to help you circumvent the law is, IMO, stupid. Think about it, whether cigars or pipes, there's a reason why some vendors will not ship to Canada. A little common sense and the use of PMs will get you all the answers you're looking for.
> 
> Don't tell me Canadian Customs have better things to do. Looking for stuff like this is part of their job description. And last I check they do have computers, internet access and google.


No need to call me stupid. I have apologized for my action and will not do it again.

I'll start a new thread and be sure to ask responders to reply in PM.


----------

